

Watch Out Facebook Connect, Apple Pushes Twitter Sign-Ins In iOS 5 - fjabre
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/06/watch-out-facebook-connect-apple-pushes-twitter-sign-ins/

======
ignifero
Excellent choice, but a little odd. Is Apple planning to buy twitter? They
could use a few extra servers ....

